# Dairy Debate! Sheep vs Goat?



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere, I just couldn't find it... 

We're thinking of a dairy animal. Not sure if we should go with a sheep or a goat, and I'd love your perspective! Here's our situation-

We have 3 sheep, and some small sheep experience that does not include lambing or any illness. The girls are always healthy and happy, which I know is not typical.
We have no goat experience, not one iota.
We have fences adequate for a typical sheep, definitely not for a goat. We sometimes let them free range the yard, it's a safe location. However a goat could probably get into my garden fence, so that could be a problem.
We're absolutely dirt poor. I cannot afford extra vet expenses or grain costs. The sheep eat forage and good hay and are happy. We can provide an endless amount of woods forage nd lots of grassy grazing. We could afford a limited grain ration seasonally, if needed (I know a bred ewe or goat needs more than my virgin girls do).
A neighbor has (healthy happy) sheep and has offered the use of her ram.
My boss has just announced his intention of having 500 head of milk goats by next year- he doesn't do anything on a small scale! So I'm sure we could get advice from him on goats, but he's very vet intensive, and has a lot more money to throw around than I do.
We're not after milk for drinking, mostly soap and yogurt and more fertilizer.

I think that's it. I know it will be easier and probably cheaper to find dairy goats, nd there is generally more info and resources for them, but I already have sheep... And I know that if I just wait-and-see an opportunity will rise on it's own... but I feel like I have both sheep and goat opportunities knocking now, I just don't hve enough experience in this situation to decide wht direction to go in!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Try milking a sheep, just once, and you'll see why anyone who wants milk in any quantity goes with goats or cows. Take a very close look at those tiny little bitty
teats, and factor into your decision that it's about as much fun as a root canal to
try milking a common-breed (not high-powered dairy sheep which will be pricey) ewe. (been there, done it, certainly don't do it on purpose ever)
How bout seeing if you could help out your boss's herd, learn the goat milking routine, and maybe trade labor for some of their extra milk so you could make soap without having your own goats? That way you could get some experience without investing $$$ up front.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

It's not terribly hard to find a decent milk goat that is people friendly. We started out with Nubians and we really haven't had any horror stories as far as keeping them in over the past 25 years with Nubes, LaManchas, Angoras and Sannans. Friends with Alpines and Toggs have had issues. When our goats do get out the sheep usually go with them. The goats tend to come looking for us. I'd try a goat.

Of course, a good Jersey is worth 20 goats or more IMO, but I have an exceptional Jersey!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you should try the milk and see which one you like best. You will be much happier with a breed of sheep that is bred for milking than just any old sheep. People do milk them so some accommodation must be made for those itty bitty teats. If they are that small on a milking breed. Using a neighbor's ram might sound okay- but is he a milking breed? 

I haven't had any trouble with my sheep...so far. We had one little lamb born last year that died that saw the vet but she's the only one ever. I don't believe that all sheep are just looking for a reason to die.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Rosepath said:


> Try milking a sheep, just once, and you'll see why anyone who wants milk in any quantity goes with goats or cows. Take a very close look at those tiny little bitty
> teats, and factor into your decision that it's about as much fun as a root canal to


Meh, if I was better set up and Ash wasn't bat----- crazy she'd be making a half gallon a pop....but my mega-milker won't let me milk her (need to set up hobbles!). :/ The other EF ewe I milked this morning and only milked her half-way so she could have plenty left for her hungry lamb...would have had a whole pint (or more?) if I had gone the whole way. I sadly gave it up to the bottle-baby. 

The main health issues my sheep have had were worms and mild bloat (ram got into too much grain from the pig), but nothing too bad. That and being insane. When I breed my ewes who had endless forage I only fed them grain the last month while they were pregnant, and then only lightly. Their lambs were really nice and healthy. My last two ewes were on much more limited forage, I underfed her so her lambs came out small, then other one i fed a little more and a month later she had a HUGE healthy ram. Point being: you can let sheep forage most their pregnancy. In New Zealand I think most sheep forage the whole time! If you are dirt poor but up for some adventure I'd say breed your sheep next year: you could have some extra income and just enjoy lambs for a few months. But if they arn't milk sheep you won't get much out of them. 

but the *milk* sheep specifically do better with grain or some sort of added supplement while lactating. I think sheep milk tastes waaaaay better but if you arnt actually drinking it I'd go for goats.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah if we go with sheep I will definitely invest in a milk breed ewe. The girls I have now would NOT be willing to adjust their role quite that way! However, I mentioned the ram because I don't mind of my lambs are mixed breed, and his services will be needed to produce milk.
I doubt that my boss would have much for me to do with his operation, and due to the scale and his general mindset I doubt that I'd gain much from it. I have goat-sat for milkers before, so I'm familiar with the general situation, just have never had a goat myself. I will probably work out something to get some of his milk this summer so I can get myself started with soap & cheese one way or another.

I'm leaning toward a sheep, I think. Right now, at least! Of course, if a goat falls into my life that will be okay, too... I've recently met some very friendly milk goats, a surprising contrast to my much less friendly sheep. 
ErikaMay, thanks especially for your input about forage. I was hesitant to breed my girls at all in part because I didn't know if they'd need a lot of supplemental feed.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

No problem! what breed are your current sheep? Heritage breeds really do seem to forage better...but my EFs are doing pretty good. Just don't get a sheep that was raised in a barn on grain and expect it to know what to eat outside.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Jacob's, she's a lovely girl, blind bottle baby. Thinks that I am her Mama. Two Wensleydale crosses, who are moderately disagreeable and surprisingly good t getting out of the fence.
Have you ever met a genuinely friendly and affectionate dairy ewe? It kind of sounds like they all vary from frustrating to insane. Temperment alone has my husband convinced that we should go for a goat.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Any sheep raised on a bottle will be more friendly that one raised by it's mom -in my experience anyway. Sheep have one defense- run! So it comes first to their mind in any uncomfortable situation.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I have both sheep and goats, so I will throw in my two cents.

Sheep milk has better nutritional value, more protein and more vitamins, and is the best choice for people with lactose allergies. Everyone always says "those tiny teats", but milking is milking whether you use two fingers or four, or you can buy a little battery powered milking machine on ebay or somewhere.

All my sheep are friendly-ish, because we interact with them on a daily basis and they see us all the time. Out of all my ewes, one was a bottle baby and she has NO idea how to mother her own lamb. I will never buy another female bottle baby because of it, all the rest are great moms.

Goats are less trouble and produce more milk, and produce for a longer length of time. So you will get for more milk for the dollar spent if you choose goats.

All that said, I got my sheep because of the health benefits of the milk, and because I wanted the wool. However, now that I have experienced first hand the cost difference in keeping vs. milk output, I'm seriously thinking about selling my entire flock and keeping only goats.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

BigHenTinyBrain said:


> I have a Jacob's, she's a lovely girl, blind bottle baby. Thinks that I am her Mama. Two Wensleydale crosses, who are moderately disagreeable and surprisingly good t getting out of the fence.
> Have you ever met a genuinely friendly and affectionate dairy ewe? It kind of sounds like they all vary from frustrating to insane. Temperment alone has my husband convinced that we should go for a goat.


I have a fairly friendly one. Polly is a sweetheart. Unfortunately I did not take into account the fact she came from a large dairy originally that used milking machines...She has really lovely, voluptuous udders but I don't think I'm getting all the milk out. She was bred to be milked with a machine and not hand. I think she is starting to get mastitis. :/

On the other hand my crazy girl is a breeeeeze to milk by hand as she was breed by hand milkers. Imagine that!

But I will say the milk is much better tasting in my opinion. Even with a ram around 24-7


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm with earthkitty. We raise and milk both sheep and goats and drink both milks. I make cheese with sheep, goat, and cow milks, and soap from goat milk.

I would say to compare the milk for yourself and see which you like. Sheep lactate a shorter period of time. I have seen sheep that give more milk than goats, too. It all depends.

All our animals are friendly, even our ram.

I'm glad we raise both sheep and goats, and I have raised a Jersey cow, too, and her cream made excellent butter and cream cheese.

I love them all.

Batya


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I am with earthkitty and countrygal...... a crazy women with both dairy goats, dairy sheep AND a Jersey cow. The sheep are fun and friendly and make tremendous cheese but.... the goats and cow are definitely my favorites.


----------

